# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Cung cấp. bộ phát Wifi Wireless Router , thiết bị phát sóng wifi, accesss point.

## vgreen23

*Bộ phát sóng wifi - Wifi router - Thiết bị phát sóng không dây WIFI. Chi tiết xem tại: http://vnwifi.net 

 
+Tenda W541R chuẩn b/g giá: 330.000đ/1c 
 
+Tenda W311R chuẩn b/g/n tốc độ chuyền dữ liệu 150Mbps giá: 360.000đ/1c 

+Tp-Link WR340G+ chuẩn b/g giá: 470.000đ/1c 

+W302R Wireless-N Broadband Router chuẩn b/g/n tốc độ 300Mbps giá 900.000 đ/1c. 
 
+Tenda W548D V2.0 54M Wireless chuẩn b/g tích hợp ADSL2+ Router with Enhanced Lightning-proof giá 750.000đ/1c 

+Tenda W307R - Tenda W306R (NEW)chuẩn a/b/g/n/u tốc độ chuyền dữ liệu 300Mbps giá: 650.000đ/1c

+Tp-Link TD-8840 Modem ADSL 2+ 4 cổng RJ45 (Chính hãng Bảo hành 24 Tháng) giá: 500.000đ/1c

+Tp-Link TL-WR542G chuẩn b/g tốc độ 54Mbps (Chính hãng Bảo hành 24 Tháng) giá: 550.000đ/1c


+Tp-Link TL-WR642G chuẩn b/g tốc độ 108Mbps (Chính hãng Bảo hành 24 Tháng) giá: 730.000đ/1c

+Tp-Link TD-W8901G chuẩn b/g tốc độ 54Mbps tích hợp Modem ADSL2+ siêu khỏe (Chính hãng Bảo hành 24 Tháng) giá: 800.000đ/1c

+Tp-Link TD-W8920G chuẩn b/g tốc độ 108Mbps tích hợp Modem ADSL2+ siêu khỏe (Chính hãng Bảo hành 24 Tháng) giá: 980.000đ/1c 

+Tp-Link TL-WR941ND chuẩn b/g/n tốc độ 300Mbps siêu khỏe, siêu phát xa (Chính hãng Bảo hành 24 Tháng) giá: 1.100.000đ/1c 

+Tp-Link TL-WR841ND chuẩn b/g/n tốc độ 300Mbps siêu khỏe, siêu phát xa (Chính hãng Bảo hành 24 Tháng) giá: 950.000đ/1c 

+Tp-Link TL-WR741N chuẩn b/g/n tốc độ 150Mbps siêu khỏe, siêu phát xa (Chính hãng Bảo hành 24 Tháng) giá: 650.000đ/1c

+Tp-Link TL-WR740N chuẩn b/g/n tốc độ 150Mbps siêu khỏe, siêu phát xa (Chính hãng Bảo hành 24 Tháng) giá: 650.000đ/1c 

+Tp-Link TL-WA500G (Chức năng chính là mở rộng phạm vi phát sóng, nối tiếp sóng) chuẩn b/g tốc độ 54Mbps siêu khỏe, siêu phát xa (Chính hãng Bảo hành 24 Tháng) giá: 750.000đ/1c 
Thiết bị thu sóng không dây WIFI. 

+Tenda W302P 11N Wireless PCI Adapter tốc độ chuyền nhận dữ liệu 300Mbps giá 400.000đ/1c 

+Tenda W311U 11N (USB wifi) tốc độ chuyền dữ liệu 150Mbs giá: 250k.000đ/1c 

+Tenda W541U (USB wifi) chuẩn b/g giá: 150.000đ/1c 


+Tp-Link TL-WN321G chuẩn b/g tốc độ 54Mbps (Chính hãng Bảo hành 12 Tháng) giá: 270.000đ/1c.

+Tp-Link TL-WN422G chuẩn b/g tốc độ 54Mbps (Chính hãng Bảo hành 12 Tháng) giá: 330.000đ/1c

+Tp-Link TL-WN651G chuẩn b/g tốc độ 108Mbps (Chính hãng Bảo hành 12 Tháng) giá: 370.000đ/1c

+Tp-Link TL-WN721G USB chuẩn b/g/n tốc độ 150Mbps (Chính hãng Bảo hành 12 Tháng) giá: 500.000đ/1c
Thiết bị kết nối 3G - USB 3G Giá 710.000đ (Có khe cắm thẻ nhớ lên đến 4Gb)- 3G Card.


+USB 3G Viettel HSDPA 3.6Mbps (Mã sản phẩm gốc là Huawei E1550) giá: 580.000đ.
 
+USB 3G Viettel HSUPA 7.2Mbps (Mã sản phẩm gốc là ZTE MF110) giá: 780.000đ.
 
+USB 3G Viettel HSDPA 7.2Mbps (Mã sản phẩm gốc là Huawei E1750) giá: 780.000đ.

+USB 3G HSDPA 7.2Mbps giá: 710.000đ


+USB 3G HSDPA 7.2Mbps giá: 730.000đ


+USB 3G HSDPA 7.2Mbps giá: 730.000đ


+USB 3G Huawei E169 Giá: 1.050.000đ


+USB Modem Vodafone HSDPA K3520 Giá: 1.050.000đ


+USB Modem Vodafone HSDPA E172 giá: 1.050.000đ


+USB Modem ZTE-MF637 HSDPA giá 1.450.000đ


+USB Modem Huawei E180 giá: 1.550.000đ


+USB Modem Huawei E165G speed (up to) 3.6Mbps giá: 950.000đ


+USB 3G Smart Bro HSDPA giá: 950.000đ.


+USB 3G Novatel Ovation™ MC950D (Rogers, Vodafone) - Dowload = 7.2, Upload = 2.1Mbps giá 900.000đ



+USB 3G Sierra Compass™ 885 (AT&T) - 7.2/5.76 Mbps giá 1.050.000đ


+Option GT Max 7.2Mbps EDGE/UMTS ExpressCard USB(AT&T) hàng cực chuẩn giá 1.500.000đ


+USB 3G JVJ 511A 7.2Mbps (USB internet JVJ 511A dùng SIM truy cập 3G, internet tốc độ cao. Tốc độ tải dữ liệu lên đến 7.2Mbps) bảo hành 12 tháng giá 1.750.000đ 

3G Router



+3G Router WiFi Vodafone giá 1.900.000

3G Router Wifi Vodafone là một thiết bị 3G/4G với chức năng AP không dây, chỉ cần cắm sim 3G đã kick hoạt vào sẽ phát ra sóng wifi tốc độ 54Mbps. 3G Router Wifi Vodafone tích hợp 4 cổng LAN RJ 45 để sử dụng cho máy để bàn . Với 3G Router Wifi Vodafone bạn có thể kết nối internet bất kì nơi đâu và thiết lập mạng LAN 1 cách dễ dàng. (Sản phẩm chính hãng bảo hành 12 tháng) 



+3G Router mini Huawei E5830- Giá: 3.200.000Đ 

3G router mini Huawei với chức năng AP không dây, chỉ cần cắm sim đã kick hoạt 3G Huawei E5830 sẽ phát ra sóng wifi cho 5 người sử dụng. Huawei E5830 không cần nguồn cấp điện vì nó có tích hợp 01 pin Lion 1500mAh do đó có thể liên tục hoạt động trong 5h đồng hồ(hết pin lại nạp như nạp pin cho điện thoại). Ngoài chức năng phát sóng wifi internet 3G, Huawei E5830 còn liên kết các máy tính (LAN) với tốc độ kết nối 54Mbps. Với Huawei E5830 bạn có thể kết nối internet với 1 nhóm 5 người bất kì nơi nào.





+3G Router HSDPA - HSUPA Gateway - Giá: 1.700.000Đ 

3G router Gateway với chức năng AP không dây, có 1 cổng WAN cấp nguồn ADSL cho bộ phát và 1 cổng USB để cắm usb 3G.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Giao dịch tại: 44 Đặng Văn Ngữ - Đống Đa. 
Liên hệ kinh doanh: 043.994.7752 - 04.35.7393.35 - 0988.77.8383 - 0914.799.796 (Mr.Đức).
Hoặc truy cập Website 
http://*

----------


## nguyendangvan

Toàn hàng vip nhưng chưa có tiền để sắm 1 cái sài

----------


## 2edu

*Ủng hộ em với các bác. Ủng hộ em với các bác.*

Ủng hộ em với các bác.Ủng hộ em với các bác.

----------


## bebanve

Ủng hộ em với các bác.Ủng hộ em với các bác.

----------


## hungsanphuongdong

Ủng hộ em với các bác.Ủng hộ em với các bác.

----------


## AllisOne-05

đang ửng hộ đây nè..... chúc thành công

----------


## kevinvu1987

Ủng hộ em với các bác.Ủng hộ em với các bác.

----------


## phamhoasp

Ủng hộ em với các bác.Ủng hộ em với các bác.

----------


## kettrinh

Ủng hộ em với các bác.Ủng hộ em với các bác.

----------


## tranngoan

Ủng hộ em với các bác.Ủng hộ em với các bác.

----------


## hoahuongduong

Ủng hộ em với các bác.Ủng hộ em với các bác.

----------


## minhdo1213

Ủng hộ em với các bác.Ủng hộ em với các bác.

----------


## hoangtrieuman

Ủng hộ em với các bác.Ủng hộ em với các bác.

----------


## giantapta

Ủng hộ em với các bác.Ủng hộ em với các bác.

----------


## minh200712

Ủng hộ em với các bác.Ủng hộ em với các bác.

----------


## lehue2603

Ủng hộ em với các bác.Ủng hộ em với các bác.

----------

